# Ragdoll kitten in the snow :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a girl that I bred, got some piccis today so thought Id share  she is sooo gorgeous, was a fantastic klitten and has a great owner, she travels with her whereever she goes! shes one lucky kit! 

growing up about 4weeks old

















and a few day ago in the snow


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Those eyes are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I ADORE HER EYES! Amazing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes a lovely baby, it was between her & another that I wanted to keep, all went in the end! very dissapointed seeing her now! one that got away!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she just melts your heart when you look at her


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What beautiful big blue eyes she has. Gorgeous cat :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! well thank mummy & daddy lol! 
i get first choice on the next litter *grin*


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is gorgeous


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely baby


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thankies!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's a wee stunner


----------

